# Firestone cruiser



## Skiptoothgrin (Nov 21, 2018)

Bought the frame,forks,stem and cranks  as one from Ebay .ID'ed by CABERS as a 53. So far just cleaned up and sprayed the truss rods ivory. I'm going to stain them so they are closer to the frame color. Wondering if the stem is original. It looks pretty shiny. Not that I care a whole lot.
I had what I thought were a pair of cream wheels stashed in the shed. Turns out one had black striping and one red. Black one was pretty ratty so I cleaned up the red one. Has not had final cleanup in the pic. Now looking for matching front. Just going to see what I can scrounge up to complete it . Trying to think of a red accent somewhere to tie in the wheel stripes.  The frame accents look greenish due to flourescent lights but are really nice aged ivory.


----------



## Santee (Apr 19, 2019)

I just got a frame like yours. Its a heavier frame, well built for sure. Mine is a repaint unfortunately.


----------



## skiptooth (Apr 19, 2019)

I allways liked Monarks , looks like a good project...


----------

